# National Haunter's Convention in Valley Forge



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm also extremely curious if anyone is going. Last year was my first year and it was... well a disappointment. 
However Hauntcon was the same exact weekend and just across the state in Pittsburgh so I think... (hope) that was the reason for the lackluster event. 

It'd be awesome if you'd be a guest author. I'd love to meet a fellow PA haunter and author.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

xrockonx911 said:


> I'm also extremely curious if anyone is going. Last year was my first year and it was... well a disappointment.
> However Hauntcon was the same exact weekend and just across the state in Pittsburgh so I think... (hope) that was the reason for the lackluster event.
> 
> It'd be awesome if you'd be a guest author. I'd love to meet a fellow PA haunter and author.


I have to agree. This was my second year and it wasn't nearly as good as the year before. I agree that Hauntcon had something to do with it and also the move to a new location as well.

I will be going again this year. I'm hoping it will be better, but just taking a look at both the vendor list and the classes has me worried.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will be going this year and I will be taking my 8 yr old son. This will be his first and it will not be his last. I can not wait for this.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

uhh... Joiseygal just said over on SOP that the price is up to like 45 dollars?? 
it was barely worth 25... not so sure anymore.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

The prices currently listed $30 weekend and $25 sunday only.
(It was earlier $45, don't know if error or they were just floating a price)
Also seems to be a lot of seminar type classes "free", but not seeing alot of "workshop" type classes yet.
Its not Transworld...but it is close to drop in for a day.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The newest Big Scary Show has an extended interview with Michael Bruner of NHC and provides a fairly comprehensive overview of the show. 

Paul, if you need his contact info, I can probably provide it for you.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Our convention has 2 vendors that require assistance for our 2013 convention.
( Dr. Frankenstein did have his Igor...)
Should you be interested in helping out our vendors for a couple to a few hours, please email me at [email protected] for details.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

We are proud to announce that our primary Hotel has SOLD OUT for 2013 **
Additional Rooms have just been added to a close by "sister hotel" of Homewood Suites.


The Conventions PRIMARY HOTEL has SOLD OUT
SECONDARY HOTEL FOR DISCOUNT ROOMS:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

SEPHH will be there to help out. Specifically I will be volunteering my time on Wednesday and manning our booth on Saturday. I look forward to it.


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

Audio Zombie is looking forward to seeing our friends at The National Haunters Convention this year. Stop by the booth and say hello.
We will also have a booth at Midwest Haunters in June.


----------



## AndyBeck (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be attending - even though I've been running a haunt for a few years now, this will be my first convention. Hoping to meet up with some others from the greater Philly area.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

A reminder that The Big Scary Show will be at the National Haunters Convention this weekend and selling purple wristbands at their booth to raise money for Brian Wolfe's Fight for Life. Every person that purchases a wristband will be entered into a drawing to win this fabulous photo print from the amazing Laura Dark:

In addition, Victor Bariteau from 'the American Scream' will be at our booth as a special guest to meet his fans. Come out and get your copy of TAS at NHC...

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/385830_336344173155205_247075735_n.jpg


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be here all weekend. Anyone want to meet up at the show?


----------

